# Copy Image & Paste in Chrome



## Matrix (Jun 30, 2019)

You may find that many images posted after the migration download slowly, it's because when you do "Copy Image & Paste" in Chrome, Chrome actually copied the content of the image (not the file) and generated a new PNG file, PNG files are not meant for photos, they are very big with poor image quality.

So, when you attach a 100KB JPG file with "Copy Image & Paste" in Chrome, you actually uploaded a 500KB PNG file without your knowledge. Since I set a very big file size limit - 8MB to make sure all your uploads succeed, you won't get the file-too-large error, but it added unnecessary burden to our server without any extra benefits.

To prevent this we have banned PNG files. "Copy Image & Paste" in Chrome doesn't work here.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Matrix said:


> You may find that many images posted after the migration download slowly, it's because when you do "Copy Image & Paste" in Chrome, Chrome actually copied the content of the image (not the file) and generated a new PNG file, PNG files are not meant for photos, they are very big with poor image quality.
> 
> So, when you attach a 100KB JPG file with "Copy Image & Paste" in Chrome, you actually uploaded a 500KB PNG file without your knowledge. Since I set a very big file size limit - 8MB to make sure all your uploads succeed, you won't get the file-too-large error, but it added unnecessary burden to our server without any extra benefits.
> 
> To prevent this, I have banned PNG files. "Copy Image & Paste" in Chrome doesn't work here.


I noticed that just now!! It was working this morning, but not any more, so I'm having to upload rather than Copy and paste!! Shame because it's quicker and easier for us copying and pasting, but I understand totally your explanation.


----------



## Matrix (Jun 30, 2019)

You can use "Copy image address" instead of "Copy Image". I've never noticed "copy image" before.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Matrix said:


> You can use "Copy image address" instead of "Copy Image". I've never noticed "copy image" before.
> 
> View attachment 71381


 That's the one I've been using


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 30, 2019)

testing copy img..


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 1, 2019)

*I am using Edge. Just tried posting a meme image. It told me "Unable to post this extension" or something like that.  I was able tpo post a couple personal pics from my camera, but not internet pics.   What do I need to change??*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 1, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am using Edge. Just tried posting a meme image. It told me "Unable to post this extension" or something like that.  I was able tpo post a couple personal pics from my camera, but not internet pics.   What do I need to change??*


See post #3
Right click on internet pick and copy image address..


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2019)

I think @Matrix said files ending in .png are disallowed.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Matrix.  My spelling isn't that bad, and I've never liked Grammarly, but thanks for trying. ..it's just my fingers type faster than my brain...



I love Grammarly, Saves me a lot of time, and teaches me as I type, don't make the same mistake 100 times anymore... Glad it works here on the new board...




RadishRose said:


> I think @Matrix said files ending in .png are disallowed.



So when you save a png to a jpg it is just an extension, or in fact, it saves it as a smaller file... My brain is wondering this early morning, late night?


----------



## Matrix (Jul 2, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> So when you save a png to a jpg it is just an extension, or in fact, it saves it as a smaller file... My brain is wondering this early morning, late night?


If it's a photo, yes, much much smaller.

Take the picture in this thread as an example, it's a 70KB jpg file. If you download it and save it as PNG with an image software, it becomes 645KB, almost 10 times bigger.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

I tried the "copy image address" thing, which I've been doing for a while now. All of a sudden, it doesn't seem to work for all pictures. Puzzling.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 12, 2019)

Worked for me..@Sunny
.




.


----------



## Matrix (Jul 12, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I tried the "copy image address" thing, which I've been doing for a while now. All of a sudden, it doesn't seem to work for all pictures. Puzzling.


 It's possible that a website disabled "hot linking". In this case, you need to download the image to your computer first.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 9, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> See post #3
> Right click on internet pick and copy image address..


Yes I have done that. I am talking about uploading a random image on google or bing not my PC.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 10, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Yes I have done that. I am talking about uploading a random image on google or bing not my PC.


Are you coping the *image address* from Google??


----------



## senior chef (Aug 30, 2021)

Matrix said:


> It's possible that a website disabled "hot linking". In this case, you need to download the image to your computer first.


yes, that is exactly what I always do. BUT on some photos I can not post that photo on Seniorforum. I never cut and paste. I always down load a photo directly to my files and then, if I need it, I attempt to insert image.


----------



## Devi (Aug 30, 2021)

From what Matrix said, I think you'll need to use images with these formats:

image.*jpg*
image.*gif*

but not:
image.*png*


----------

